

When an Idea stops being an Idea - dfragnito

This meme pops up from time to time, more recently. Ideas are cheap implementation  is where all the value is. Then again implementing  a bad idea has its consequences but that's a different thread.<p>Ok so I have an idea, well actually an idea was presented  to me. It was high level, needed refinement, and  had some holes. The market is BIG, the problem is HUGE,
the solution is elegant. The individual who shared the 'idea' with me has domain experience, that's a plus.<p>A programmer I am not. By that I mean I cannot write software in a language 
which can either be interpreted or compiled and executed. But I can write code in my language, the 'Dean' language (that's me). It's a really cool language. It has everything that every other language has and even has things I made up.  I add to in all the time, on the fly syntax. The best thing is that everyone understands it and everyone can add to it, it's very flexible.<p>I could hand you Mr Ruby, Mrs. Python, Sir Lisp, source written in this language and you could easily port it to your favorite language.<p>So I have this 'idea' written in the 'Dean' language which needs porting into another language. Do I have more than an idea?<p>There is another name for what I have its called a 'Spec'.
======
nudge
Why are you wondering whether you have an idea or 'something more'? Just build
it, or hire somebody to build it for you, or talk it over with some people.
Anything that moves you forward. Wondering what you have isn't going to help
you at all.

~~~
dfragnito
It was a rhetorical question.

I did build it as I explained. I turned the idea into a 'spec'. A very
detailed 'spec'. The point is that you do not need to be a programmer to start
"building' the idea.

And yes the spec has been converted into to php at a very reasonable price. We
have two paying customers and are getting ready for a launch.

The spec drastically reduced the cost of getting it 'built'. The spec is a
form of implementation so the 'idea' is no longer just an idea when it is put
into a detailed specification.

So all you non programmers you can start implementing your idea now, Just
start 'building' it.

~~~
nudge
Okay, that wasn't clear to me, but it's a good point.

You could write up some advice to other non-programmers / "business guys"
unsure of how to start: "writing a spec" is indeed a good way to start
building.

